# 4-5 color 3,000 stone designs



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All,

Have been away for a while here are some new designs did on the CAMMS machine the Great Dane hasover 3,000 stones


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

WOW ! ! 

Those are great! What software do you use on something like the Great Dane? I would love to do something like that with horses, but don't have the foggiest where to start.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Gorgeous,,,,,,

As always bob,,,,,,

love em all,,,


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Irish,

We use the propriatary software that comes with the CAMMS machine.I can set 160 stones per minute in up to 6 colors. If you have any questions give a yell.

Bob


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Sandy Jo,

Thanks for the comp! If I can help let me know.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## txshirts (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice work.... how long does it take you to setup a design like that in the CAMS software?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Bob, those designs are fabulous.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Really nice job on the designs.

The great dane looks just like the one in my neighborhood that keeps getting loose. Imagine walking out the door and something that big is right up on you staring you in the face.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome! Love these pooches!!


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

txshirts

It took me 3-4 hours to to make the design in the software. It is about 3,200 stones and took about 22 minutes to set the stones on the Camms machine.

Bob


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Bob

Would you mind sharing how much you charge for a shirt with that design? 

Steve


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

The Great Dane shirt with Pellosa stones would be $65-70.00 with regular Korean stones $45-50.00.
The Great Dane has over 3,200 stones.

Bob


----------

